# Please Help me understand my Lab Results



## PerfctWgt130lbs (Jan 26, 2010)

I was told that my results are normal; however, I have symptoms of Hypothyroid...weight gain, sluggishness, fatigue, hair loss, brusing easily, etc.

Lab Results:

T3--129.9 (Reference: 87.0-178.0)

FT4--0.89 (Reference: 0.61-1.12)

TSH--1.46 (Reference: 0.34-5.60)

CORTISOL, URINE--6

CORTISOL, F-24UR--17 (Reference: 0-50ug/24hr)

ANTIMICROSOMAL--7.0 (Reference: 0-34)
ANTITHYGLOB Ab-- <20.0 (Reference: 0-40)

Reference Range
LH--4.41 (Mid-Follicular Phase: 2.12-10.89)
(Midcycle Peak: 19.18-103.03)
(Mid-Luteal Phase: 1.20-12.86)
(Post Menopausal: 10.87-58.64)
(Males: 1.24-8.62)

FSH--7.38
Reference Ranges
(Mid-Follicular Phase: 3.85-8.78)
(Midcycle Peak: 4.54-22.51)
(Mid-Luteal Phase: 1.79-5.12)
(Post Menopausal: 16.74-113.59)
(Males: 1.27-19.26)

TESTOSTERONE--41 (Reference: 10-75)

PROLACTIN--15.18

Reference Ranges

Pre Menopausal--3.34-26.72
Post Menopausal--2.74-19.64
Males--2.64-13.13

Any help with understanding these labs would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PerfctWgt130lbs said:


> I was told that my results are normal; however, I have symptoms of Hypothyroid...weight gain, sluggishness, fatigue, hair loss, brusing easily, etc.
> 
> Lab Results:
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the board. I think something is askew. The Total 3 while not the best choice of tests is bound, unbound and rT3. That said, T3 is below mid-range (1.32) and that makes me very suspicious along w/ the fact that the Free T4 is also very low in the reference range. This is a case that clearly points out that TSH is not always the best guideline.

You do have antimicrosomal antibodies and a smattering of antithyroglobulin which supports the fact that you have something autoimmune in nature going on.

Given the above, I wager that you are very very tired for you have no hormone to supply you energy.

Everything else looks pretty good to me but I must admit, I am not good w/ the other hormone stuff. Maybe someone else will have a looksee to see if anything out of order can be detected.

You had some of these tests but I copy and paste this stuff.......

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

So..............don't worry about the antibodies you have already had. A FREE T3 would be very very good.

I am with you; something is wrong which is yet to be determined. You may feel hypo but the symptoms cross over in many patients. TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) will rule in or rule out hyper.


----------



## PerfctWgt130lbs (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying!! I did ask the endo for the Free T3 but I guess he chose to perform the one he wanted; blantantly ignoring what I asked for. Also, while i was consulting with him and before he ever had my blood drawn, he told me he didn't think I had a thyroid problem that he felt it was all my Polycystic Ovary Syndrome...Any doctor with a brain knows that PCOS is hormonal in nature! He drew my labs and told me to come back as needed even before my results came back!! In other words, he shoved me to the side like every other doctor that doesn't want to listen to their patients and treat their symptoms instead of just treating a lab test!!! I guess my search for resolution of my problem continues.....Even if I have to find desicated thyroid on my own!

Oh and yes, I am always tired...I can wake up and within minutes, feel like I can go back to bed and sleep for hours!! I've also experience my equilibrium being off because on two separate occasions, when I have gotten out of bed, it felt like I was about to topple over and couldn't seem to catch my balance! I told this endo all this including the fact that my outer eyebrows are coming out and my hair is shedding like crazy! He still didn't take me seriously! I even had the lap band surgery to help me reduce the weight and four weeks after surgery, I had GAINED 10lbs!! I'm so frustrated!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PerfctWgt130lbs said:


> Thank you so much for replying!! I did ask the endo for the Free T3 but I guess he chose to perform the one he wanted; blantantly ignoring what I asked for. Also, while i was consulting with him and before he ever had my blood drawn, he told me he didn't think I had a thyroid problem that he felt it was all my Polycystic Ovary Syndrome...Any doctor with a brain knows that PCOS is hormonal in nature! He drew my labs and told me to come back as needed even before my results came back!! In other words, he shoved me to the side like every other doctor that doesn't want to listen to their patients and treat their symptoms instead of just treating a lab test!!! I guess my search for resolution of my problem continues.....Even if I have to find desicated thyroid on my own!
> 
> Oh and yes, I am always tired...I can wake up and within minutes, feel like I can go back to bed and sleep for hours!! I've also experience my equilibrium being off because on two separate occasions, when I have gotten out of bed, it felt like I was about to topple over and couldn't seem to catch my balance! I told this endo all this including the fact that my outer eyebrows are coming out and my hair is shedding like crazy! He still didn't take me seriously! I even had the lap band surgery to help me reduce the weight and four weeks after surgery, I had GAINED 10lbs!! I'm so frustrated!!


Oh, dear. Well, the 10 lbs. could be edema from being hypo so stick to your diet no matter what and let that lap band help you. Go to your meetings and maybe someone there may be able to refer you to a better doctor. Even the surgeon who did the lap band might know someone.

I don't think your current doctor has a clue; I really don't.


----------

